# 3G: Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness



## Bride of Cthulhu (May 6, 2013)

A beautiful post, *Southern Oracle*!


I firmly believe in the pursuit of gaming. I had a hard time early on in life do to my peculiar hobby of tabletop roleplaying but I pulled through and I never gave up my dream of one day becoming a professional Dungeon Master when I ‘grew up.’ Funny, the girl next to me in class wrote down she wanted to be a Beauty Queen-Princess-Ballerina-Veterinarian.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Southern Lady (May 6, 2013)

You've been a great husband and dad and I hope you do get to game again soon!


----------



## Southern Oracle (May 7, 2013)

Southern Lady said:


> You've been a great husband and dad and I hope you do get to game again soon!




Awww.  I didn't think you even read my column...


----------

